# Maitland Alexander on a Presbyterian student in his seminary



## Reformed Covenanter (Monday at 12:47 PM)

This leads me to say that the Board of Directors expects you to make this Seminary—in so far as you are able—thoroughly Presbyterian in its theology. We are well aware that you cannot control the personal convictions of the students, and that there will be men of other denominations in your class-room; but this does not apply to our Presbyterian students. Of course, no man will attempt to enter the Presbyterian ministry when he is at variance with the standards of the Church, which standards he solemnly vows to preach, teach, and defend—unless he be intellectually dishonest.

The Presbyterian student in this Seminary must be made a Presbyterian in faith and thought, and loyal to the distinctive doctrines of our Church, for the Church will not give her money or her endorsement to the institutions which do not believe, accept, and teach her standards. Wherefore, the formulated system of doctrines contained in the Confession of Faith, must be taught and defended; and if you fail in this, you fail in the object for which this Seminary is maintained, and for which its founders established it. ...

For more, see:









Maitland Alexander on a Presbyterian student in his seminary


This leads me to say that the Board of Directors expects you to make this Seminary—in so far as you are able—thoroughly Presbyterian in its theology. We are well aware that you cannot control the p…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

